# Cycling glasses for women



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

My wife has a narrow face and most cycling glasses make her look like an insect. She had a small pair of Oakleys, but lost them a few years ago. Recently bought a pair of Smith cycling glasss, but the lenses in them suck. Can anyone recommend anything? Something that I could swap out clear lenses for the winter would be nice.

Given that the last traffic here was almost a year ago, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

You can try Rudy Project... Iv'e been using them for years with interchangeable lens too. They have many options to choose from for small and narrow faces.

https://www.rudyprojectna.com/collections/sunglasses


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Tifosi makes several pairs of glasses with narrow frames. You generally have a choice of buying a set with three interchangeable lenses or a set with photocell lenses. You can find them at many bike shops, so she should be able to try them on to see if she likes them.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I second Tifosi. They make some really nice glasses for the money.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

love my Rudy Project Rydon IIs...for narrow faces.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> You can try Rudy Project... Iv'e been using them for years with interchangeable lens too. They have many options to choose from for small and narrow faces.
> 
> https://www.rudyprojectna.com/collections/sunglasses


Yes, the Rudys are good for narrow faces.


----------



## emilyben453 (Apr 30, 2021)

Rudy Project really the best I use them more than 5 years! Amazing !


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

POC obviously don't make what your wife is looking for with the new Devour, but the earlier Do Blade and Do Half Blade (pictured) could be candidates. Superb lenses.










Edit: Thread dredge. Very sorry. Nice glasses though.


----------

